# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تعلم الآن تصميم شعار ثلاثي الأبعاد على الفوتوشوب

## أشرف حبيب

السلام عليكم

سر من اسرار الفوتوشوب هو تصميم أجسام ثلاثية الأبعاد
وفي هذا الدرس سوف نتعلم كيفية تصميم شعار أو أي اجسام ثلاثية الأبعاد على برنامج فوتوشوب في أقل من 5 دقائق فقط كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية:



أترككم مع الدرس فيديو باللغة العربية العامية:

----------


## الوسادة

*بداية موفقة يا أشرف 

انشالله تكمل بإبداعك بهالقسم 

نورتنا*

----------


## أشرف حبيب

تسلمي اختي عالمشاركة الطيبة وان شاء الله بجيب المزيد من دروسي الخاصة

----------

